# No interior de um tornado



## ecobcg (19 Out 2009 às 22:06)

Estes "malucos" meteram a carrinha mesmo no trajecto de um tornado!! Grande maluquice!!

http://dsc.discovery.com/videos/storm-chasers-inside-the-beast.html


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Out 2009 às 23:05)

Boas

 Este Reed é muito bom, lá está o josh de novo com inveja 

Bem para quem não acompanha o Reed é o dono da pagina www.tornadovideos.net, e também um dos chaser que participa no programa do discovery, este rapaz hoje em dia melhor apetrechado do que antigamente faz frente ao grande josh, coordenador do dow, projecto financiado pela universidade onde é também professor e por acaso foi professor do Reed.

O josh tem uma equipa de mais ou menos 10 carros com um radar doppler, batedores, medicos,  o Tiv, etc e o reed são apenas 2 carros, o que eles tentam é  o que acabamos de ver agora, ficar dentro do tornado e tentar não só as imagens mas também registar os dados dentro desse tornado, mais uma vez o Reed com menos equipamentos disponíveis consegue sempre estar a frente do Josh. 

É lindo de ver, é um pouco o que se passa aqui, os projectos mais inovadores estão a ser criados por quem realmente menos possibilidades tem, e quem os poderia criar pouco ou mesmo nada faz. Não se compreende o atraso do nosso radar e sua resolução, 30m não será demais que tal passarem a 15 minutos a inexistência  desse mesmo radar no norte o atraso dos dados das estações espalhadas pelo país, sei lá um conjunto de situações que já poderiam ser melhoradas.

Fica o desabafo e o contentamento pois munido de um pc e uma ligação a Internet o Reed é bem superior aos milhões do josh. 

Apesar do trabalho do josh ser uma mais valia tambem , mas 

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (19 Out 2009 às 23:11)

ajrebelo disse:


> Fica o desabafo e o contentamento pois munido de um pc e uma ligação a Internet o Reed é bem superior aos milhões do josh.



  Sabes, Rebelo, quando as coisas são feitas com paixão, valem mais que os tais milhões (que por acaso também dariam jeito)...


----------



## ajrebelo (19 Out 2009 às 23:21)

Boas

Não tenhas duvidas que davam e não é preciso milhões eu se tivesse 20.000€, para investir em meteorologia , eu dedicava-me apenas ao Meteoalerta, e posso te dizer que montava uma empresa com futuro e que também já tenho aqui o projecto todo na cabeça. Claro que não vou dizer como   aqui em publico, mas no próximo encontro posso explicar  

Falta é esse dinheiro inicial para arrancar com uma coisa à seria.

Abraços


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2009 às 10:17)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Este Reed é muito bom, lá está o josh de novo com inveja
> 
> ...



De facto, o Reed consegue obter imagens fantásticas, utilizando meios mais limitados. Tem um tipo de projecto que eu não me importava nada de ter também por aqui. Aliás, para nós, comuns "meteoloucos", este é o tipo de projecto que mais se adequa, dadas as limitações monetárias!! Mas com um pc e internet, e alguns conhecimentos sobre o assunto, já se consegue fazer qualquer coisita engraçada.... faltam é as condições meteorológicas "mais apelativas e extremas", que fogem a sete pés do nosso rectângulo lusitano! Ainda assim, já se consegue obter imagens fabulosas por cá, prova disso são as imagens que vão sendo recolhidas pelos membros deste fórum!


----------

